

Internet Land Rush - ICANN in favour of increasing domain suffixes - int3rnaut
http://www.betabeat.com/topics/spring-cleaning/

======
int3rnaut
Am I being too close minded here or would the advent/influx of a bunch of new
domains severely dilute the internet to the point where it's not as intuitive
--I just see a huge mental barrier on the horizon and a ton of headaches.

